# local currency



## flaja (Feb 15, 2011)

Would you use a local currency, i.e., paper money that will be accepted only by people and businesses in your immediate community?

Ithaca Hours - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here in Canada we do have a local currency in the form of "Canadian Tire Bucks" and it has been accepted at many more establishments than just Canadian Tire. I can take my CT-Bux to local flea-markets and trade dollar-for-dollar for fresh produce or other goods. I can take my CT-Bux to some local pubs and trade for a beer. I can take my CT-Bux competing autoparts stores or mechanic-shops and pay for parts.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*?...*



NaeKid said:


> Here in Canada we do have a local currency in the form of "Canadian Tire Bucks" and it has been accepted at many more establishments than just Canadian Tire. I can take my CT-Bux to local flea-markets and trade dollar-for-dollar for fresh produce or other goods. I can take my CT-Bux to some local pubs and trade for a beer. I can take my CT-Bux competing autoparts stores or mechanic-shops and pay for parts.


So...how many of these tires can you fit in your wallet? :scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Lots!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Private currency*

The last great private currency issued in the USA was S&H Green stamps.

My wife collected and saved them religiously.

When the government stopped handing out commodities to welfare recipients and went to the "food stamp program", a lot of the kids, that my kids went to school with, had parents that drew a monthly allotment of food stamps.

My son was in the first grade and had heard the term food stamps , but had never actually seen one.

One day he was at the grocery with my wife.

She was waiting in the checkout line with his little sister in the cart.

My wife reached in her purse and pulled out the check book to pay for the groceries.

Two or three S&H Green Stamps fell out, and fluttered to the floor.

My son, being helpful, grabbed them up, and in his loudest first grade voice, yelled, " Hey Momma, you dropped your Food Stamps" !

One more grocery my wife couldn't show her face in .


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We got a school here what has there own money, helps support em.

Otherwise, there be some of us round here what use the barter system. I guess I wouldn't have a problem with it, long as they stayed good. Don't wan't bunch a Confederate money!

Yeah, we used S&H Green stamps an what was the other one.............Regal stamps I beleive they was. Bought lots a stuff with them, kinda miss them.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Still usable?*



OldCootHillbilly said:


> We got a school here what has there own money, helps support em.
> 
> Otherwise, there be some of us round here what use the barter system. I guess I wouldn't have a problem with it, long as they stayed good. Don't wan't bunch a Confederate money!
> 
> Yeah, we used S&H Green stamps an what was the other one.............Regal stamps I beleive they was. Bought lots a stuff with them, kinda miss them.


We had S & H Green Stamps in Rhode Island. The other popular one was Gold Bond stamps. You can still redeem Green Stamps:

How to Redeem S&H Green Stamps | eHow.com

You can probably redeem other types of stamps also, but I have no idea who you would contact to do so. I believe these companies had to place $$$ in an escrow account to cover the value of unredeemed stamps when they went out of business.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

OMGosh!! S&H Green Stamps!!! I haven't thought about those things in YEARS!!!

You know ... I don't know whether I would take them or not. Depends ... (how's that for taking a stand! lol)


----------

